

Confessions from the Most Corrupt Apple Store in America  - razdjp
http://gizmodo.com/5936324/exclusive-confessions-from-the-most-corrupt-apple-store-in-america

======
iProject
Let's hope that the revelations around these abuses can motivate the higher
corporate structure. It seemed to light a fire under Apple when the FoxConn,
etc. labor practice were revealed. If noisy enough, bad PR can motivate
change.

